# ebay co2 system, pop bottle one



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have the directions in English? I have the model d201 and I can't find anything online easily.

Does the baking soda go in bottle 1 or 2?


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't know which system you are using. The one I am using right now, citric acid in bottle 1 and baking soda in bottle 2.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks, that is the main thing I needed to know and I can try to see if I can get it working once I find some pop bottles.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Bottle 1: 600ml water + 200g citric acid
Bottle 2: 200ml water + 200g baking soda

Connect everything but keep the output of needle valve open (don't connect to the tube yet). Close the valve. Squeeze bottle 1 so that some of the mixed water gets into bottle 2; mean while, open/close the valve in like 5 second interval, until the pressure gets above 1 (into the green zone). Now you are all set and you can connect it to the tube and diffuser.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a YouTube video for it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, just those few words makes it possible to understand what is going on in the video. Now I just have to finish off a bottle of pop


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I mixed mine 700ml bottle 1 with 200g citric acid and 300 ml with 200g baking soda bottle 2. I found I got an extra 7-9 days doing that mix. Remember to shake the baking soda bottle every 2 days or when the pressure drops


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, got it running pretty quickly and now I just have to keep a close eye on things and adjust as needed. Glad I have a drop checker


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yesterday, when I shook the 2nd bottle a little suddenly all the liquid from the first bottle went into the second one and the first one is empty now. I have a feeling this mix isn't going to last long now


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

great place to get citric acid is freshco, my wife saw it in bags of 200 grams for only 1.49. I had just ordered 3 kg online at it cost me about $28, freshco at 1.49 each is about $25, cheaper and probably more convenient for people.

Going to mix my 2nd batch using citric acid, vinegar only lasts 3 or 4 days. Going to do about 600 ml water with the citric acid and 300 ml water with the baking soda and see how it goes.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I figured out why my first citric acid mix and all my vinegar mixes didn't last very long. I was using a ceramic diffuser and I also tried a cigarette filter diffuser. Both of these create pressure in the air line and I think I was losing pressure where the airline connects to the needle valve losing a lot of co2. Today I did a mix using citric acid and I would turn it up a little, the flow would be great, a short time later I would check and the flow would be slow again and the pressure gauge was still the same. I would turn it up again and then shortly after the flow would be lower again.

So I took off anything that restricts and creates pressure on the air line and put in a tiny 2.5 watt pump. The bubbles are released under the pump and the pump grabs it and breaks it up. No extra pressure on the air line hose and it's connection to the co2 generator.

let's see how it goes now. I would prefer not to have the bubbles scattered all over the tank but this seems to be what I have to do.

Also if this works, I can remove the extra ac 20 filter to help reduce surface agitation as I have extra water movement from this little pump.


----------

